# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  tại sao máy của mình lại không lưu được tài liệu trong wour

## myphamchatluong

các bạn ơi máy tính của mình ngày trước thì lưu được file trong wour giơ thì lại không lưu được nhỉ ? giúp mình với nhé! máy tính của mình không nghe được cả bài hát nữa các bạn à 1 nó cứ hiện lên cửa sổ gì í !, cảm ơn các bạn nhé

----------


## cuongcung

bạn phải chụp lại ảnh báo lỗi thì bọn mình mới biết được lỗi gì .muốn lưu được file word thì bạn phải cài office vào 
và máy không nghe được nhạc :
+ nếu nhạc trong máy thì bạn xem lại wmp có bị lỗi không .,hoặc dùng một phần mềm chơi nhạc khác
+ nếu nhạc trên web không nghe được thì bạn xem đã cài flash player hay chưa .kiểm tra luôn cả driver âm thanh nữa nhé 
thân !

----------


## ductrong85

bạn ơi máy tính của mình cài office xong, chỉ dùng và lưu được 3 tiếng sau đó lại không lưu được bạn à. cứ như thế mình cài 3 lần rồi bạn à !
lần đầu tiên là họ cài tảng băng, mang về là k lưu dược sau đó mình gọi chuyên gia vào ( phá tảng băng ) và cài lại thì chỉ dùng được 3 tiếng là lại bị như cũ, thế là thế nào nhỉ !
mấy ngày đầu lấy máy về thì vẫn nghe nhạc tốt, sau 1 thời gian cài lại bộ điều hành máy do viruts gi đó, sau đó là k nghe được ấn vào bài hát thì xuất hiện hộp thoại ( thực ra mình không hiểu gì về mấy cái wm, drive, flash player, bạn giải thích cho mình với nhé ! cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm ! ( máy của mình k nối mạng )

----------


## gaunhoiboom

bạn nói vậy theo mình đoán là bạn không rành lắm về máy tính, chỉ dùng máy tính để soạn tài liệu, nghe nhạc, chơi game, ...
nếu như vậy thì bạn có thể nhờ một người quen biết để giúp hoặc bỏ tí thời gian và làm theo các bước sau:
1. lúc bạn lưu bài đang gõ và nó hiện ra bảng thông báo gì thì bạn ngưng click chuột và hãy bấm phím *print screen*.
2. sau khi bấm phím trên bạn không nên làm hay gõ thêm. bạn mở paint lên.
3. bấm phím *ctrl + v* hoặc *click chuột phải* và chọn *paste*.
4. lưu file ảnh đó vào máy tính. (nhớ lưu chỗ nào dễ tìm)
5. mở internet và vào địa chỉ sau: www.imageshack.us
6. tạo một tài khoản trong trang đó như bạn tạo trên trang www.diendantinhoc.vn vậy.
7. bạn upload ảnh lên (chuyển tấm ảnh mà lúc nãy bạn vừa lưu vào).
8. copy link trang web chuyển cho bạn và qua diễn đàn paste nó vào.
*chú ý:* *bạn phải paste theo công thức sau: [image]http://www.imageshack.us/... .jpb[/image]* 
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## newmeta1

> bạn ơi máy tính của mình cài office xong, chỉ dùng và lưu được 3 tiếng sau đó lại không lưu được bạn à. cứ như thế mình cài 3 lần rồi bạn à !
> lần đầu tiên là họ cài tảng băng, mang về là k lưu dược sau đó mình gọi chuyên gia vào ( phá tảng băng ) và cài lại thì chỉ dùng được 3 tiếng là lại bị như cũ, thế là thế nào nhỉ !
> mấy ngày đầu lấy máy về thì vẫn nghe nhạc tốt, sau 1 thời gian cài lại bộ điều hành máy do viruts gi đó, sau đó là k nghe được ấn vào bài hát thì xuất hiện hộp thoại ( thực ra mình không hiểu gì về mấy cái wm, drive, flash player, bạn giải thích cho mình với nhé ! cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm ! ( máy của mình k nối mạng )


hiện tại bạn có đĩa office không? nếu có thì bạn nên cài lại. quá trình cài rất dễ, nếu gặp chỗ nào không rõ bạn cứ post bài hỏi.
còn chương trình nghe nhạc của bạn mình nghĩ nó bị lỗi rồi. có thể là do virus gây ra.
wmp là window media player (tức là chương trình để bạn nghe nhạc)
driver là phần mềm để máy tính nhận phần cứng và hoạt động
flash player là chương trình chạy file có đuôi là ".swf" hoặc từ file swf đã được xuất ra thành file ".exe"
máy tính bạn không nối mạng thì bạn phải tốn thời gian một tí rồi. mang usb ra mạng tải những chương trình cần thiết về để xử lí.

----------


## bebannha

mình cảm ơn các bạn nhiều lắm! các bạn ơi mình đã mang đĩa office về và cài vào máy rồi nhưng mà khi mình cài đến chỗ ( mext liên tục, ra bảng dang chạy ) đợi 1 lúc lâu, chạy dược 1 nửa thì lại xuất hiện hộp thoại, mình cứ ấn ko thì lại mất hết trở về ban đầu như chưa cho đĩa vào, mà chẳng hiểu sao mình cho đĩa vào mở trong my comphuter ra thì thấy không nhận đĩa, các bạn giúp mình với, mình chán quá. hu hu...mình cảm ơn các bạn nhiều lắm

----------


## thanhlong24

bạ



> hiện tại bạn có đĩa office không? nếu có thì bạn nên cài lại. quá trình cài rất dễ, nếu gặp chỗ nào không rõ bạn cứ post bài hỏi.
> còn chương trình nghe nhạc của bạn mình nghĩ nó bị lỗi rồi. có thể là do virus gây ra.
> wmp là window media player (tức là chương trình để bạn nghe nhạc)
> driver là phần mềm để máy tính nhận phần cứng và hoạt động
> flash player là chương trình chạy file có đuôi là ".swf" hoặc từ file swf đã được xuất ra thành file ".exe"
> máy tính bạn không nối mạng thì bạn phải tốn thời gian một tí rồi. mang usb ra mạng tải những chương trình cần thiết về để xử lí.


bạn ơi giờ hành chính lúc nào mình cũng ngồi ở trên mạng, mình có mang usb các bạn giúp mình cách tải những chương trình cần thiết về sử lý với bạn nhé, mình kém những cái đó lắm, vì mình chủ yếu là làm việc trên những phần mềm đã có sẵm như: woud, excel, phần mềm dự toán, autudesk, thôi. các bạn biết nhiều về cách sử dụng các phần mềm trên thì chỉ giúp mình với nhé. mình cảm ơn nhiều lắm/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## 360vietnam

không biết đĩa cd office của bạn còn mới không?! vì nếu đĩa bị xước thì hay bị hiện tượng đó. còn các phần mềm khác thì lúc bạn rãnh và cần cái nào trước thì cứ post lên để các thành viên khác giúp đỡ bạn nhé! chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## ketsat

mình nghĩ hình như bạn mới cài win lậu vậy lỗi chương trình rồi
bạn nên chụp lại hình miêu để tả mọi người có thể nhận biết rõ hơn

----------


## demchauau1

> đĩa cd office mình tháy vẫn còn mới, mọi người vẫn cài mà ! khi mình lấy máy tính về 1 thời gian thì bị lỗi ram ( hình như là lỗi k đọc được win thì phải, mình cũng k rõ lắm ) sau đó mình được bảo hành ram mới, máy lại chậy bình thường, đến khi máy mình bị viruts phải cài lại bộ điều hành thì mới thế, các bạn ơi như thế có ảnh hưởng gì đến phần cứng không ?


mình nghĩ người cài win đó chưa chuyên nghiệp. thực ra cài win rất đơn giản, còn lỗi kia thì hồi giờ mình chưa gặp bao giờ. nhưng tốt nhất là cài win xong, bạn cài phần mềm diệt virus vào để đảm bảo an toàn.

----------


## thangemxuananh

đĩa cd office mình tháy vẫn còn mới, mọi người vẫn cài mà ! khi mình lấy máy tính về 1 thời gian thì bị lỗi ram ( hình như là lỗi k đọc được win thì phải, mình cũng k rõ lắm ) sau đó mình được bảo hành ram mới, máy lại chậy bình thường, đến khi máy mình bị viruts phải cài lại bộ điều hành thì mới thế, các bạn ơi như thế có ảnh hưởng gì đến phần cứng không ?

----------


## truongseomxh24

wmp là window media player, driver, flash player. mình muốn cài những phần mềm này để nghe được nhạ thì mình tải ở đâu, giúp mình với nhé ! thực sự là mình kém trong vấn đền này . cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều

----------


## trunghehe

driver để làm gì vậy bạn? 
wmp có sẵn trong máy của bạn.
flash player thì bạn tải *ở đây*.

----------

